# Painting over waxed wood.



## JohnBrown (9 Apr 2009)

Probably clutching at straws here, bat anyway...
I have a dresser, which has been stripped and waxed, probably BriWax, and I'd like to paint it, as the wood isn't really that attractive. I fear that it will be well nigh impossible, though. Does anyone have any useful tips or advice as to whether there is a way to remove the wax, or if there is some special paint finish?


----------



## mailee (9 Apr 2009)

Only thing I can suggest John is to use thinner or white spirit to remove it. There is no way you can paint over it, it will probably cause fish eyes with the silicone in it. HTH. :wink:


----------



## BradNaylor (10 Apr 2009)

The best stuff I've ever found for removing wax is this;

http://www.liberon.co.uk/repair-and-pre ... gmfA%3D%3D

The thought of doing a whole dresser is daunting, however. If you want to paint it you are going to have to remove every last trace of wax, otherwise the paint will never dry in the spots where wax remains.

It would be quicker and more enjoyable to build a new dresser!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## cornucopia (10 Apr 2009)

it is very easy to paint over wax- first remove as much of the wax as possible with liberon wax remover- then when its fuly dry apply one/two coats of zinnser BIN shellac based primer de-nibbing between coats, you should now have a clean primed substrate on which to paint as normal in your preferd paint system.


----------



## Woodfinish Man (10 Apr 2009)

Completely agree with Cornucopia, try to remove as much wax as possible and then use a shellac based white primer such as ZIN BIN or Smith & Rodger's Multiseal. Either will work a treat.


----------



## BradNaylor (10 Apr 2009)

You live and learn.

Sounds like good advice; I wish I'd known about that several times in the past.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## JohnBrown (10 Apr 2009)

Many thanks for all the advice.


----------

